# conjugation sentences



## Pannadol

Hi there: I've been working on some of my own example sentences to demonstrate different verb conjugations.. could you please tell me if any of these are wrong?


Subjuntivo
Quiero que vayas ahora.
Me iré tan pronto como ella llegue.
Dudo que tu novio sea hermoso.
Ojalá que yo saque buenas notas.
Estoy buscando un hombre que pueda cocinar bien.

Condicional
No me gusta carne, vomitaría si comiera carne!
Si no había llegado, habría sido enfadada!

Subjuntivo del pasado
Me dijo que esuviera enfermo.
Si pudiera caminar en el agua, podería bailar también!
Deseaba que mis profesores fueran simpático.


Mostly it's subjunctive past and conditional which are confusing me.. more specifically when to use one or the other in normal sentences. Also it seems like there are lots of times that it randomly switches back to indicative mode. Can you give me any common exceptions to the rules I've set out above? Or common mistakes made? Also, is the conditional ALWAYS used when we would say "would" in English?


----------



## mhp

Pannadol said:


> Si no hubiera llegado, habría estado enfadada!
> Deseaba que mis profesores fueran simpáticos.



 Expressions with SI
  1)possible conditions: Si podemos, vamos al cine
  2)Unlikely or impossible conditions: Si pudiéramos, iríamos/fuéramos al cine
  3)Conditions that did not occur in past: Si hubiéramos podido, habríamos/hubiéramos ido al cine.

  Note that there is never si + present subjunctive (it can happen in compound sentences but not simple sentences).
  If there is a conditional tense in the then-clause, then there is a past subjective in the if-clause

  The conditional tense in the then-clause is sometimes changed to a past subjunctive in –ra form. This is a matter of taste and does not change the meaning of the sentence.

In general, where you use "would" in English, you use the conditional tense in Spanish.


----------



## micafe

Hi

The first 5 sentences are correct... except we don't normally say that a guy is "hermoso"... "un hombre es *BUEN MOZO*". ))

Corrections: 
<Condicional
_No me gusta _*LA*_ carne, vomitaría si comiera carne!_ (the verb is correct)
_Si no (había) _*HUBIERA*_ llegado, habría (sido) _*ESTADO*_ enfadada!_. Or what's better: *"Me habría enfadado".* 

I just wanted to correct the verb 'ser'. We never use 'enfadado' with 'ser'. Always "ESTAR enfadado". ok?

<Subjuntivo del pasado
_Me dijo que es_*T*_uviera enfermo = _You can't use the subjunctive in this sentence. You must use the Imperfect: *"Me dijo que estaba enfermo".* 
Now, if the sentence is *negative* you use the Compound Imperfect  subjunctive: 
*"No me dijo que HUBIERA estado enfermo".* 
_Si pudiera caminar en el agua, (podería)_ *PODRÍA* _bailar también!_ This is not subjunctive, it's conditional. 
_Deseaba que mis profesores fueran simpático_*S*. Correct. 

The meaning of this last sentence is *"I wanted my teachers to be nice".* 'Deseaba' is in Indicative Imperfect. If you want to use the conditional in this sentence, as in "I would like my teachers to be nice" or "I would like my teachers were nice", then the sentence would be *"Desearía que mis profesores fueran simpáticos".*

Both sentences use the Imperfect subjunctive.

Yes, normally, the conditional is used in Spanish when you say 'would' in English. 

The subjunctive is not easy to use or explain. The rules are complex. The only way you're going to learn it is ... study... study,.. study.. 

))))


----------



## Rayines

Unas pequeñas correcciones más:





Pannadol said:


> Hi there: I've been working on some of my own example sentences to demonstrate different verb conjugations.. could you please tell me if any of these are wrong?
> .........................................................................
> Si no *hubiera* llegado, habría *estado* enfadada*/me habría enfadado*!
> 
> Subjuntivo del pasado
> *No *me dijo que esuviera enfermo. *(Sólo en negativo va el subjuntivo)*
> *Me dijo que está enfermo.*
> *Me dijo que vendría.*
> Si pudiera caminar en el agua, podería bailar también!
> Deseaba que mis profesores fueran simpático*s*.


----------



## Pannadol

Muchísimas gracias a todos, estas correciónes son buenas?

Subjuntivo
Quiero que vayas ahora.
Me iré tan pronto como ella llegue.
Dudo que tu novio sea hermoso.
Ojalá que yo saque buenas notas.
Estoy buscando un hombre que pueda cocinar bien.

Condicional
No me gusta carne, vomitaría si comiera carne!
Si no hubiera llegado, habría estado enfadada!

Subjuntivo del pasado
Si pudiera caminar en el agua, podería bailar también!
Desearía que mis profesores fueran simpáticos.



Si clauses:
1. Si mi padre me dice sí, podemos visitar a Pablo.
2. Si mi padre me dijiera no, tendré que estudiar.
3. Si mi padre me hubiera dicho no, yo habría tenido que estudiar.

Es correcto? Además, cuándo se usa habría tenido y cuándo se usa hubiera tenido en número 3? Y es la diferencia entre 1 y 2 arbitraria (subjuntivo o indicativo)? Se puede escribir los dos depende de la situación o su opinión?


----------



## mhp

Pannadol said:


> 2. Si mi padre me dice no, tendré que estudiar.



What I have underlined is the verb of the *then-clause.*
What is in red is the verb of the* if-clause*.

Always use indicative in the if-clause, if the verb in the then-clause is not in conditional tense: tendría.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

Seguro que no eres de habla hispana?
Perfecto en las si clauses...
1. Si mi padre me dice sí, podemos(o podremos, o podríamos) visitar a Pablo (segun se trate de algo que va a ser ahora o en un futuro)
2. Si mi madre me dijera no, tendré(o tendría) que estudiar.
3. Si mi madre me hubiera dicho no, yo habría tenido (o tendría) que estudiar.


----------



## heidita

¿Quién no es de habla hispana?

Otra cosa, en vuestros _pueblos_ no sé, pero en el mío decimos,

Si mi padre dice que no.....

Si mi madre dice que sí....

La frase 

2. Si mi madre me dijera que no, tendré (o tendría ) que estudiar

no vale con_ tendré._


----------



## lazarus1907

JoseCarlosdel said:


> *¿*Seguro que no eres de habla hispana?
> 2. Si mi madre me dijera no, tendré(o tendría) que estudiar.


Coloquialmente, que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero "si mi madre me dijera" no puede ir seguido de futuro imperfecto ("tendré").


----------



## eyowell

Pannadol said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos, estas correciónes son buenas?
> 
> Subjuntivo
> Quiero que vayas ahora.
> Me iré tan pronto como ella llegue.
> Dudo que tu novio sea hermoso.
> Ojalá que yo saque buenas notas.
> Estoy buscando un hombre que pueda cocinar bien.
> 
> Condicional
> No me gusta carne. *¡*Vomitaría si comiera carne!
> *¡*Si no hubiera llegado, habría estado enfadada!
> 
> Subjuntivo del pasado
> *¡*Si pudiera caminar en el agua, *podría* bailar también!
> Desearía que mis profesores fueran simpáticos.
> 
> 
> 
> Si clauses:
> 1. Si mi padre me dice que sí, *podremos* visitar a Pablo.
> 2. Si mi padre me *dijera* *que* no, *tendría* que estudiar.
> 3. Si mi padre me hubiera dicho *que* no, yo habría tenido que estudiar.
> 
> Es correcto? Además, cuándo se usa habría tenido y cuándo se usa hubiera tenido en número 3? Y es la diferencia entre 1 y 2 arbitraria (subjuntivo o indicativo)? Se puede escribir los dos depende de la situación o su opinión?


 
Humildemente


----------



## pescadora99

eyowell said:


> Humildemente


Por que no es: Estoy buscando A un hombre que pueda cocinar...
??


----------



## lazarus1907

pescadora99 said:


> Por que no es: Estoy buscando A un hombre que pueda cocinar...??


Porque la "a" se usa cuando la persona es consabida. Si no sabes exactamente a quién estás buscando, o si no sabes con seguridad si hay alguien que reúna las condiciones que buscas, no se usa la preposición:

Estoy buscando un hombre que pueda cocinar.
Estoy buscando a un hombre que puede cocinar: Mi hermano.


----------



## heidita

lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy buscando un hombre que pueda cocinar.
> Estoy buscando a un hombre que puede cocinar: Mi hermano.


 
Mejor un hombre que *sepa* cocinar, ya que poder hasta puede mi marido, de ahí a que sepa...


----------



## Pannadol

2. Si mi padre me *dijera* *que* no, *tendría* que estudiar. 

Just to clarify, does this mean "If my father says no (which is extremely unlikely), then I will have to study"? Because that is what I'm trying to say, and trying to work out whether to use indicative (dice) or past subjunctive (dijera).. because it seems to me that it is safer to always use past subjunctive (dijera) there.

Added: In present tense, that is!


----------



## kevcito

Pannadol said:


> 2. Si mi padre me *dijera* *que* no, *tendría* que estudiar.
> 
> Just to clarify, does this mean "If my father says no (which is extremely unlikely), then I will have to study"? Because that is what I'm trying to say, and trying to work out whether to use indicative (dice) or past subjunctive (dijera).. because it seems to me that it is safer to always use past subjunctive (dijera) there.
> 
> Added: In present tense, that is!



"Si mi padre me dice que no, [entonces] tendre que estudiar."
==> If my father says no [to me], [then] I will have to study.

"Si mi padre me dijera que no, [entonces] tendria que estudiar."
==> If my father were to say no [to me], [then] I would have to study.
==> This is an example of the "si clause [si + imp. subj...condicional]" to which mhp referred earlier.


----------



## heidita

Pannadol said:


> 2. Si mi padre me *dijera* *que* no, *tendría* que estudiar.
> 
> Just to clarify, does this mean "If my father says no (which is extremely unlikely), then I will have to study"?
> Added: In present tense, that is!


 
Yes, I agree. Safer to use the subjunctive.


----------



## mhp

Pannadol said:


> 2. Si mi padre me *dijera* *que* no, *tendría* que estudiar.
> 
> Just to clarify, does this mean "If my father says no (which is extremely unlikely), then I will have to study"?



No. In English we usually say: If my father said no, I would have to study.
It is a hypothetical situation which is not likely.

If he says no, I'll have to study
(Si dice que no, tengo que estudiar).
A simple conditional statement with no hypothesis.

--oops!--
I just saw your reply kevecito


----------



## mariente

Pannadol said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos, estas correciónes son buenas?
> 
> Subjuntivo
> Quiero que vayas ahora.
> Me iré tan pronto como ella llegue.
> Dudo de que tu novio sea hermoso. (dudo de algo no dudo que algo, sin embargo por alguna razón me suena mejor sin el de)
> Ojalá que yo saque buenas notas.
> Estoy buscando un hombre que pueda cocinar bien.
> 
> Condicional
> No me gusta la carne, vomitaría si comiera carne!
> Si no hubiera llegado, habría estado enfadada! (he leído en este foro que está bien dicho así, así que debe estarlo, de todas formas yo diría hubiera las 2 veces)
> 
> Subjuntivo del pasado
> Si pudiera caminar en el agua, poderíapodría bailar también!
> Desearía que mis profesores fueran simpáticos.
> 
> 
> 
> Si clauses:
> 1. Si mi padre me dice sí, podemos visitar a Pablo. (si te referís a algo que todavia no hiciste también sería correcto, podremos)
> 2. Si mi padre me dijiera no, tendré que estudiar.
> 3. Si mi padre me hubiera dicho no, yo habría tenido que estudiar. (correcta)
> 
> Es correcto? Además, cuándo se usa habría tenido y cuándo se usa hubiera tenido en número 3? Y es la diferencia entre 1 y 2 arbitraria (subjuntivo o indicativo)? Se puede escribir los dos depende de la situación o su opinión?


----------



## micafe

*Dudo de que*.. es 'dequeísmo', uno de los errores más graves que se cometen actualmente en español. 

Lo correcto es *DUDO QUE......*


----------



## mariente

sabes que ese debe ser el único caso en que la regla no se aplica. Para saber si algo tiene dequeísmo hay que hacer lo siguiente: reemplazar por "esto", por ejemplo lo que se piensa por ejemplo. 
Pienso de que --> incorrecto porque uno no piensa de algo, piensa algo, entonces lo correcto es pienso que, es así con todos pero evidentemente esta regla no se debe aplicar con "dudo" porque incluso suena medio raro.
Pero si yo dijera: dudo de que me haya ido bien, no suena raro. --> dudo de algo/esto


----------



## lazarus1907

micafe said:


> *Dudo de que*.. es 'dequeísmo', uno de los errores más graves que se cometen actualmente en español.
> 
> Lo correcto es *DUDO QUE......*


*¡Difiero! *Por alguna razón se ha tachado de incorrectísimo el dequeísmo, mientras que los queísmos y otras aberraciones se ignoran y se toleran sin problema.

El verbo dudar se puede construir como transitivo (dudar algo)  o intransitivo (dudo de algo). Aunque la construcción con una subordinada introducida por "que" es más común, no es incorrecto decir "dudar de que" en ciertos contextos:Dudo de su capacidad.
Dudo de que sea capaz.​


> Dudaba de que el señor se interesara verdaderamente en favor de Morris. (*Bioy Casares*).
> Francisco llegó a dudar de que hablara como lo hizo esa noche memorable.  (*Isabel Allende*).
> Pero ¿cómo dudar de que el abuelo lo era?  (*Don Quijote; Cervantes*).
> Ya no le quedaba duda de que era juguete de un poder sobrenatura (*Becquer*).
> Ya  no  podía  dudar  de  que  los Neuróticos Anónimos se  habían sentido tocados en lo más vivo de su sensibilidad (*Cortázar*).


----------



## mariente

lazarus1907 said:


> *¡Difiero! *Por alguna razón se ha tachado de incorrectísimo el dequeísmo, mientras que los queísmos y otras aberraciones se ignoran y se toleran sin problema.
> 
> El verbo dudar se puede construir como transitivo (dudar algo) o intransitivo (dudo de algo). Aunque la construcción con una subordinada introducida por "que" es más común, no es incorrecto decir "dudar de que" en ciertos contextos:Dudo de su capacidad.
> Dudo de que sea capaz.​


----------



## micafe

Quizás tengas razón. A mí me aterra tanto el 'dequeísmo' que ya lo veo en todas partes.. Perdóname.


----------



## lazarus1907

micafe said:


> Quizás tengas razón. A mí me aterra tanto el 'dequeísmo' que ya lo veo en todas partes.. Perdóname.


Nada que perdonar. Cuando yo cometa un error, espero que me corrijan del mismo modo, para poder evitarlo en el futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## micafe

No sé qué sucedió, te contesté Mariente y el mensaje no salió.

Decía que creo que tienes razón, yo vivo tan aterrada con el 'dequeísmo' que ya lo veo en todas partes. Perdóname.


----------



## micafe

Ay ay ay.. hay dos hilos iguales???? en el que dice (1) no sale mi mensaje y aquí sí. Habrá algún moderador que pueda hacer algo?


----------



## micafe

Como soy nueva no sabía bien cómo manejar esto. Me disculpo con todos. Estaba totalmente confundida, ya sé lo que sucede... duhhh dos páginas..


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Tranquila! Está claro que pretendías ayudar. Todos nos hemos dado cuenta de eso. Continúa intentando ayudar y no te preocupes por errores insignificantes. Nos pasa a todos.


----------



## micafe

Gracias Lazarus... eres un encanto.. 

Seguiré tratando de hacer lo mejor que pueda.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Mejor un hombre que *sepa* cocinar, ya que poder hasta puede mi marido, de ahí a que sepa...



Algún día vas a tener que presentarnos a tu marido


----------

